# was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher



## PC GAMER (31. Juli 2011)

*was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

HI
Ich überlege mir neue ddr3 riegel zukaufen und da hab ich jetzt eine frage was bewirkt mehr MHz bei arbeitsspeicher. (1333,1600oder1866).

Danke für jede antwort im vorraus.

SRY wegen rechtschreibung ist nicht mein ding.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

Im praktischen Einsatz nutzt dir mehr Takt so gut wie gar nichts. 

PS: Nur weil Rechtschreibung nicht dein Ding ist, heißt das nicht, dass du sie komplett ignorieren kannst.


----------



## PC GAMER (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

aber warum giebt es dan 1333 und 1600 und 1866mhz?   und das zu hohen breisen.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

Weil es sich besser verkauft.
Weil es Leute gibt, die glauben es bringt was.
Weil es manche Leute brauchen um stark zu übertakten wenn die CPU keinen freien Multi hat.
Weil die Hersteller damit mehr Geld machen können.
Weil die Hersteller zeigen wollen was sie tolles können.
Weil mir jetzt nichts mehr einfällt, vielleicht fällt einem anderen ja noch was ein.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

Weil es Bencher gibt, für die jedes Prozent was bringt und diese 1-2 Prozent kann die höhere Taktung bewirken. 

Mehr würde mir auch nicht einfallen


----------



## Darkknightrippper (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

Weil Lianos GPU den Arbeitsspeicher nutzt. Wenn dieser höher getaktet ist, steigt auch die Framerate an.


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

Hier mal der Test dazu: Test: Welcher Speicher für

Ja, einzig Liano gewinnt durch schnelleren Speicher an Leistung. Das liegt vor allem an der Graka, da diese vom Arbeitsspeicher abgreift. Je schneller also die Anbindung ist, desto mehr FPS können Zustande kommen.


----------



## Master Shake (1. August 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

Nur so am Rande: Es heisst Llano.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

Im Grundsatz gillt das alles über 1333MHz keinen Effekt mehr hat und Geldverschwendung ist! Da Firmen Geld verdienen möchten ist Marketing alles und 2000MHz Ram klingt halt für jemand der nicht so viel Ahnung hat einfach besser!


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

*AW: was nütz mehr mhz bei arbeitsspeicher*

Der Preisunterschied zwischen 1333er und 1600MHz ist kaum erwähnenswert! Weshalb ich auch den 1600er kaufen würde! 
Aber wirklich viel Plus an Leistung bringt das nu wirklich net! 
Dann doch lieber doppelte Kapazität, denn das merkt man!


----------

